
Enigma, the Bombe, and Typex Simulators - privong
https://github.com/gchq/CyberChef/wiki/Enigma,-the-Bombe,-and-Typex
======
AndrewOMartin
For anyone genuinely interested in the Bombe, and decrypting Enigma, have a
look at the section "How to attack Enigma using the Bombe" notice how involved
the process is even though it starts off assuming you know the rotors used.

Turing's work was invaluable, but it was only a single huge piece of an even
huger puzzle.

Anyone still hungry should read The Hut 6 Story by Welchman (let's just call
him Turing's boss) to learn about the many iterations of the arms race between
Germany's security and Bletchley's ingenious hacks; and how Bletchley always
managed to open one door just in time as Germany closed the other.

